# Wow!



## Paulplumb (Jan 2, 2012)

I came across this little set up the other day. The guy did not want any work doing unfortunately. We have an asbestos soil and vent pipe dropping into a rather unusual copper soil pipe. I love the rest of the plumbing work oh and the electrics. I told him to replace the lot but he was having none of it.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

That is a cluster f*** of hackery lol.


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

Uff Da!


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

greenscoutII said:


> Uff Da!


A fellow Norwegian?


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

That literally hurt my eyes. Looking at that has me wanting to grab my sawzall


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

ZL700 said:


> A fellow Norwegian?


Well, partially.....:laughing:

My grand dad was an off-the-boat Norwegian immigrant circa 1907.....

The rest of my family is just typical Heinz 57 Americans. Little bit of lots of things......


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

that thing is nasty.


----------



## billy_awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

good thing there's a bucket under the p trap on the left, PROBLEM SOLVED!


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

that it just unbelievable:nuke:


----------



## kfrasier (Jan 4, 2012)

yikes


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

I've never seen copper hub and spigot soil pipe before.

Is this your first experience with it?

has anyone else ever seen it?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> I've never seen copper hub and spigot soil pipe before.
> 
> Is this your first experience with it?
> 
> has anyone else ever seen it?


 





Kind of looks like clay, but what do I know, I just work here. That feller is in England, right? Maybe it is copper?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> Kind of looks like clay, but what do I know, I just work here. That feller is in England, right? Maybe it is copper?


Clay doesn't patina like that.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Most unusual, unfortunately, not rare enough.


----------

